# Here's my pile of Maple



## bmwbj (Oct 24, 2007)

Just Waiting for cold weather...


----------



## Burn-1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice. It looks like your trees are pretty close to 8 feet apart for easy measurement of total cords.


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 24, 2007)

That is a thing of beauty


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 24, 2007)

That puts you in competition with toonjie's "Vermont Woodpile"


----------



## bmwbj (Oct 24, 2007)

Those trees are exactly 8' apart, couldn't have planted then any better...


----------



## bmwbj (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's my stove ---- I love this thing...


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the flooring under your stove?  Is it tile?  Looks nice.


----------



## bmwbj (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Tim, Colored Slate tiles set in morder over a hard wood flooring.
The Backsplash is made of "Brickface" and a wonder-board.


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 26, 2007)

The install looks very nice.  We just purchased a Napolean 1150 which I will be installing (hearth & surround - professional will do the chimney install).  I was planning on using hardiboard or something similar behind the stove - one layer separated by some hardiboard strips to create an air space, followed by another board then either tile or stone/brick veneer.  For the base, we'd like slate tile.  How did you handle the floor?  What substrate did you put on top of your subfloor and how thick?  My wife would like the slate level with surrounding floor - not sure this will be possible.  Is your hearth area elevated.  Again, very nice job.  Nice pile of wood too.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Oct 26, 2007)

Man that is a nice pile of combustion waiting to happen!
What kind of Maple?
I burned Maple last year and it was perfect for October, but it sure burnt quick!


----------



## bmwbj (Oct 26, 2007)

The type of Maple is "Silver Maple" I scored it all for free from a friend who had the tree come down in a storm.
And the answer about the sub flooring, the harwood was removed and wonder board installed with steel studs for flooring joists over the wonder board. Than another layer of wonder board with the slate on top of that.  I can run a blast furnace on top of that without a problem. LOL


----------



## VmtClassic12 (Oct 31, 2007)

x


----------



## bmwbj (Nov 1, 2007)

VmtClassic12,  I myself am a newbe to this forum, and fairly "new" to wood burning in my home.  I can tell you for sure, that it is important to make sure the install has been checked by a "certified chimney sweep".  They will be able to check all of the components and installation of your woodstove to insure it's safety.  Safety is always "FIRST" before heating...
     You can start a new topic on the Forum and by all means post some pics. and I am sure you will get some worth while results to your questions. I had an issue with my VC Interpid II that I finally resolved after 4 years of burning, and these guys on the forum gave me all the answers I needed to repair it.
     Enjoy your new home and Wood burning stove, it's sure alot of fun, not to mention energy savings.

Bob


----------



## Nebrsmithers (Nov 1, 2007)

My 8 year old daughter saw your wood pile picture over my shoulder just now.  Her reaction to the picture was priceless!  She said, "Wow, that looks like the Great Wall of China!"


----------



## bmwbj (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, Neb  
 I think that should hold me this winter (if it ever gets cold here in Jersey) LOL


----------

